# Individual operation : New to snow removal :)



## WarriorLandscapingCan (Sep 22, 2016)

Hey guys !

I'm quite active on gopherforums, great landsdcaping website.

This will be my first year getting into snow removal, is there a rookie thread on such things as startup checklists, and general beginning business guidelines on here?

1. I have a 2013 4x4 F-150.
2. I will be doing residential snow removal in GTA Canada.
3. I won't be using a plow, just a commercial snow blower.

I guess my first question would be what are some reasonable rates for 2500 Sq Ft homes, maybe 15 x 20 ft driveways?
Typically 300 - 500$ for the season?
Is each month the same price?

Thanks guys


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

WarriorLandscapingCan said:


> Hey guys !
> 
> I'm quite active on gopherforums, great landsdcaping website.
> 
> ...


That's is a tough question to answer since I'm not in your market...

I suggest talking to contractors in your market to get a feel for the pricing


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Welcome aboard. How much snow do you get on an average? Look around and see what others are charging in your area.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Yep I agree with the others. That's how I figured out pricing in my area. I asked other contractors what they were charging. Some will tell you to pack sand but most don't want you low balling and undercutting their business just to go broke in a couple years and now the clients you had are trained on an unrealistic price. I'm assuming that your a landscaping contractor so I bet you have a lot of contacts to ask about. The other thing I did was talk to my clients that I already had from my contracting business. Just say hey I'm getting into snow removal this year and I'm curious what you have been paying for this service. Most of my clients were happy to tell me as they weren't particularly happy with the service they were getting and were eager to jump on board with me.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Has G/L insurance to cover snow work been looked at? You'll need to factor that expense into your bizz plan too.


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan (Sep 22, 2016)

Buzz I hear your the head honcho on this site ! - lol, don't blush now 

Can I ask you a few questions if you don't mind?

I have a Ford F 150 4x4, will be using snowblowers and shovels for my first year.
1. Should I get a 2 Stage 1 snowblowers, a Stage 1 and Stage 2, or Just a Stage 1 to start? 
2. What would you recommend, Toro, Arians, Honda?
3. My tires on my truck are worn. ( 55,000 km) Do you think I should buy a set of all seasons, or a set of winters and a set of summers?
4. Do you neighbors complain about noise of snow blowers early morn?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

WarriorLandscapingCan said:


> Buzz I hear your the head honcho on this site ! - lol, don't blush now
> 
> Can I ask you a few questions if you don't mind?
> 
> ...


Huh...... You're hearing needs to be evaluated......
1. Preferably one and two stage, if I had to choose just "1" I'd take the two stage because it does it all, light to heavy snow.

2. Honda, Toro then Arians

3. Big fan of GY Duratracs, there's endless hours of ready aboot tires.
Running a less aggressive tire in warm months is a great option.

4. I don't know and really don't care, not my problem


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

It can be done, don't worry about that. The age old 1 or 2 stage blower question (I even asked). I started with a 2 stage, but a single stage will get jobs done so much faster, assuming you can keep up with storms. If you can, get both. If not, a 2 stage will do it what you'll need, it's just slower for the small storms. I have an Arians and Craftsman 2 stage, a Toro, Troy bilt, and a couple old 2 cycle snapper single stage. I've never had a problem with the Arians or any of the single stage. DON'T BUY A CRAFTSMAN! I have it as a back up, and it's good for nothing beside that. The Toro is head and shoulders above the troy bilt. As far as the neighbors, I no longer do residentials, but when I did (2 years) I only had 1 yell at me. You still have to keep in mind that the blower is MUCH louder than dragging a plow. Good luck, there's a ton of reading on here about doing what you want.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

LoL Good morning Buzzalo,


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

WarriorLandscapingCan said:


> Buzz I hear your the head honcho on this site


:terribletowel::terribletowel::terribletowel::laughing::laughing::laughing:

MJD ain't going to be happy when he reads this.


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan (Sep 22, 2016)

Lmao, I meant Buff. sorry boys


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

WarriorLandscapingCan said:


> Lmao, I meant Buff. sorry *Children........*


Fixed it fur ewe.......


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan (Sep 22, 2016)

This forum is awesome, pretty well put together I'd say.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Kids....

Save up for tires and a plow for the truck.

You can't charge enough to make a living doing drives with a walk behind blower.
There just isn't enough hrs in a day to cover your costs and make a profit.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

SnoFarmer said:


> Kids....
> 
> Save up for tires and a plow for the truck.
> 
> ...


X2.....Find some walks.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

WarriorLandscapingCan said:


> Lmao, I meant Buff. sorry boys


No, no, ewe were close enough.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

He's kind of like buzz---- light year, but bigger


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

SnoFarmer said:


> He's kind of like buzz---- light year, but bigger


More like Mr. Incredible......


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

SnoFarmer said:


> Kids....
> 
> Save up for tires and a plow for the truck.
> 
> ...


Granted I have to have multiple guys, but I've made as much as if I had only myself with a plow. It just sucks...


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan (Sep 22, 2016)

Has anyone here started out with just a snowblower, some shovels and their truck?

I have many of my clients asking me for snow services but I'm relunctant without a plow. 
Small residential homes.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

WarriorLandscapingCan said:


> Has anyone here started out with just a snowblower, some shovels and their truck?
> 
> I have many of my clients asking me for snow services but I'm relunctant without a plow.
> Small residential homes.


Tons have done it. It is called low overhead start up.

Typically how every business that has not been handed to them starts. You have to build capital some how. Typically for most of us, it has been behind... "in the trenches" per say. If that works for you business plan, don't let us stop you. Go for it and evaluate how you do on the profit/ loss at the end of of the year... figure and change what needs to be changed from there.


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan (Sep 22, 2016)

Would it be a good idea to try and work with a larger company as a snow laborer and learn that side of the business from there?

Not too thrilled about working for minimum wage but I can see the benefits of working with a crew and learning as I did with lawn care.


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan (Sep 22, 2016)

That is how I began my lawn care company at 20 years old, seems only fitting if I get into snow its the same way really.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

WarriorLandscapingCan said:


> That is how I began my lawn care company at 20 years old, seems only fitting if I get into snow its the same way really.


I would say there are arguments either way. However since you are already a business owner I would say do like Philbilly said and just jump in and get your feet wet. I would say if you do want to buy the plow you might want to sub a season or two first with that but don't go be a shovel monkey for minimum wage. Your past that now. Others might not agree with me and that's ok just my opinion.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

WarriorLandscapingCan said:


> Would it be a good idea to try and work with a larger company as a snow laborer and learn that side of the business from there?
> 
> Not too thrilled about working for minimum wage but I can see the benefits of working with a crew and learning as I did with lawn care.


I personally learned the ropes threw the companies that I plowed for to get a feel in how to do things. Best part about that is you have very minimal risk. I was never in the residential market, so you don't have near the risk that you have in a commercial market.

I personally started plowing for a guy in one of his trucks, later bought my own truck, subbed for a guy, later bought some more trucks, subbed for a few guys, later bought some machines, subbed for a few more, got enough experience and equipment... took the plunge and went on my own.

This is how business' are created. You grow the balls to say... heck, I can do this without him... I'm going for it.

You need to do what works for you.


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan (Sep 22, 2016)

Awesome great responses guys, thank you so much.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I could never think about working for an hourly wage again, but for sake of argument I'll throw out some pros for working for as an employee of a company.

It gets your feet wet

It will give you an idea of what all is involved as far as hours and work

It will let you see how a different, more experienced company operates

You can get ideas how to be more efficient

You can quit if it's just not for you

There are many more, but all of these except quitting can be done working as a sub. Just things to keep in mind. You have the business side down, so I wouldn't even bother with working for someone else. Pros and cons both ways. Do what works for you and your company.


----------



## areoseek (Mar 13, 2013)

WarriorLandscapingCan said:


> Has anyone here started out with just a snowblower, some shovels and their truck?
> 
> I have many of my clients asking me for snow services but I'm relunctant without a plow.
> Small residential homes.


That's how I started. it can be done. you'll work much harder than you would with a plow, but if you're motivated enough, you'll make enough $$$ about halfway through the season for an old truck w/ plow. expand from there.


----------

